# Cleaning/repairing a scratched dash on Honda rancher



## Capt. Bobby Hill (Mar 30, 2010)

Just bought me a new toy, 05 rancher, but the screen was all kinds of scratched up. Played around on some forums and found that people have used a headlight restoration kit from 3m so I decided to give it a try. Here are the results best $20 I've spent in a while.


----------



## Capt. Bobby Hill (Mar 30, 2010)

*Pics*

Not sure why the pics didn't show.


----------



## Capt. Bobby Hill (Mar 30, 2010)

*Pics*

And the new


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

WOW, good stuff!


----------



## mhooper (Dec 10, 2012)

That stuff works great. I think I will try it on mine.


----------



## Tankfxr (Dec 26, 2007)

WoW that stuff worked great. Why was it so messed up in the first place. Looks like it was sandblasted or something.


----------



## Capt. Bobby Hill (Mar 30, 2010)

*Yep*

Not really sure how it got that bad. Only took about 10 mins. Be sure to put tape over the printed labels, as you can see I got a little close to them and took a little off.


----------

